# London*



## HomelessBoy (Oct 4, 2011)

I think it's about time that we hang out together in real life to discuss and share photographing tips, and harass people with our cameras. I am wondering if anyone is up for it?


----------



## jeeves (Oct 30, 2011)

HomelessBoy said:
			
		

> I think it's about time that we hang out together in real life to discuss and share photographing tips, and harass people with our cameras. I am wondering if anyone is up for it?



Where in London are you fella?


----------



## indioli (Oct 30, 2011)

name:  Homelessboy
Status: banned
hmmm.  meet a stranger in London under these circumstances?  

Love the idea though


----------

